# Lighting options



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

So I have a 30gal community tank (36x12x18) that I bought from someone else several months ago. A few plants also came in it. I have never tried to have plants in my tank before so this was something new to me. It has been several months and so far the plants are doing ok. I had previously attempted to buy some plants from some of the members here but it was good that they had pointed out that my setup was not sufficient. Appreciated that. I've read various articles on it online and have decided that I would like to have A low light lowtech tank.

My current lighting is an aquaeon single t8 17w 24in. i know that i need more light. My question is how do I go about this, do I get a new lighting fixture? Is there a way that I can modify/retrofit my current setup. one main consideration is that since i am just exploring the possibility of expanding the number and type of plants that I could take care of, I would like for it to have minimal initial cost for the time being.

I've read that LEDs are the way to go since in the log run it turns out to be cheaper. As of the moment I am not considering it due to being expensive to start with.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

look at the equipment classified on this site, there is usually someone selling a light fixture. I used to have that same sized tank and I went with a 36" long by two tubes of T5HO lighting and the plants I had grew like crazy. There is also ebay as there are some very good deals there, just do a search for 36" Light fixtures in T5HO or LED or whatever bulb you chose...here is one for 46 bucks...

36" 78W T5 HO Aquarium Light German Reflector Hood 2X39W Lamp Fixture Coral Reef | eBay


----------



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

I have 2 set-ups right now, 
one basically the same as yours - 27g with a 24" 18w T8 (12 hour on), not injected, no ferts, playsand substrate - melon swords, anubias (?), crypt wendtii, süsswassertang - water changes 1x15%/week, and it looks great
the other a 40g breeder with a marineland LED fixture (3 hours on, 4 off, 3 on 14off), EcoComplete substrate, flourish excel daily, root tabs - same plants + amazon, ozelot swords - WC 3x30%/week, this tank looks washed out, plants growth is a bit faster but I have a constant battle with BBA

So don't discount your current setup. There's a lot that can be done with it


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks Clownloachlover and AccidentalAquarist. Just got my light. Researching on what else I need to do.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

You can always come and see different 36" LED light fixtures I have on display and decide from there.


----------

